# DCC "keep-alive"?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I was reading in the Aug 2012 Model Railroader, p.16, of a TCS HO decoder that had keep-alive. It said it would run the engine for a few seconds over tracks that had a loss of power.

I don't think N scale decoders have such a feature. Is that because on the N scale board, there is no place to keep a capacitor to store the needed charge?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes they are just starting to release them for N scale.

Look here http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Do you know how it works? How does it power the motor for a few seconds if there is no track power?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Do you know how it works? How does it power the motor for a few seconds if there is no track power?


Did you look at the link? There's a battery in a trailing boxcar.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Did you look at the link? There's a battery in a trailing boxcar.


OK I see it now.


----------

